# :( Hay ruined?



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So I seem to have the absolute WORST luck when I go to pick up hay. Weather forecast looks decent...second I'm driving there or leaving it snows or rains.

So today, beautiful day out, so go to pick up hay. Have 70 bales loaded up on truck and trailer...I'm putting cash into the farmers hand...and BAM its pouring.

I hate life.

I couldn't get the hay unloaded because of how bad it was raining...I tried covering it with a tarp but I'm terrified to put it up wet...

Is there any hope for it? It's SUPPOSED to be sunny tomorrow and Saturday..think it will dry back up and be ok to feed? I was going to try cutting a bale open and see if it got wet all the way to center 

I repeat....I hate life.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That sucks. If it's stacked tight when it rained, and the bales are tight, you may not lose a lot. It depends on how fast you go through it too.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Nothing tests a horsewoman's character like rain and hay

For your consideration:

If the individual bales and the stack were tight, damage will be minimal, as in surface dampness only. If you can leave them on the truck without disturbing the stack and park the truck out in the open, they may be fine in a couple of days. As a precaution you may want to set the ones that were damp bales aside and feed them first.

The outside bales would have taken the biggest hit, obviously. Depending on how many of those got truly soaked through (which is doubtful if it was a one day rain and not a week long event, for example), you may be able to cut those open on the ground, let the air get to them -- they should dry (note I don't know what humidity is like where you live) and be in good enough condition to feed whereupon you can retie them and put them up (same as above - separate them from the untouched bales to be fed first).


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys  Its like the rain will not end lately...when I think its finally safe to go...BAM

I think my plan of action is going to be to move the truck in trailer to sunniest spot I can find for tomorrow...unload the top wettest bales and put them in feeders now...then hope the less wet bales will dry. I had them stacked pretty nice and tight on trailer...but my "helper" did not do a good job stacking on my truck so that could be interesting. Maybe if I have more wet wet bales then I can actually put out I'll try breaking the bales open and putting them somewhere to dry? With my luck they'll just get rained on though.

My boarder laughed because its so true....seriously....every time I try to get hay....the most beautiful day will turn to crap.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

When you stack it at home, stack it very loosely. Set each bale on edge and leave a good space between every bale and the bale next to it. It will dry right back out unless it got soaked all the way through the bales. I have done this and not lost a bale when it was rained on in the field before we could get it all picked up. It was a pretty and green in every bale. I have had them lose 10 pounds weight or more from when we stacked them and when we fed them. They dry out very well if air can circulate around them. Do not put a tarp or anything over the stack. Just put it up in a dry barn or shed. Cherie


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Oo Ok! Thanks Cherie I'll do that for sure! I'll try and feed the wettest bales first then loosely stack the rest. I'll try and cut a bale open and see how far down it got wet too.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So thanks to everyones suggestions I think I only lost 1 bale from last load!

BUTTTTT

My bad luck continues. My friend asked me to come help pick up hay/stack it from field after baling....said she'd fill up my truck in payment..so of course I went!

Got home about 8pm or so from doing that....tired...so I figured what will it hurt leaving it till morning?

Go out this morning andddddd RAINED ON! LOL. Not nearly as bad as last time so I don't think I need to worry as much....but I swear....worst luck ever. Have dogs coming in any minute though and calling for more rain....so probably going to put truck in barn until I can get it unloaded 

Jax is like ohhhh mother is that for meeeee?!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Many years of experience have taught me to never put off putting up hay...the weather will get you every time


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I would have laid the bales the other way. The way they are stacked in the picture will just wick up the water. Stings should on the top and bottom.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

From someone who raised hay for decades, you don't need to stack hay with the strings on the top and bottom. If you set them on their sides, make sure the cut side is down and the side where the hay is "folded over" is on top to shed water. 


Since the rains seem to be watching when you load up hay, invest in a tarp to throw over the hay in the bed of your pickup--use bungee straps to hold the tarp down. I tarp every load I bring home since I can't always get the hay into the barn immediately and the pickup and trailer won't fit in the shed.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes a tarp is a good idea. I think I'll have to pick one up next time I'm at the store!


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Tarps seem to guarantee that the sun will shine until you can unload the hay! The only time I normally have a problem with hay and rain is when I forgot to throw the tarp in the pickup.....


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Prairie said:


> From someone who raised hay for decades, you don't need to stack hay with the strings on the top and bottom. If you set them on their sides, make sure the cut side is down and the side where the hay is "folded over" is on top to shed water.
> 
> 
> .


From someone who has dealt with hay most of their life I would have to disagree.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I am late to this conversation, but the less hay on the ground the better.
When my hay has gotten rained upon, I would put it under a cover and open the wet bales to help it dry. 
Hope you did not lose a lot of hay.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

For cheap tarps Wallyworld has em . For better quality HD/Lowes . For really heavy duty longlasting thicker gauge tarps I order mine through AMAZON . Of course make sure they come with the o rings holes so you can tie/bungie em down.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohh you find the ones from Amazon to be higher quality? Can you possibly link me the one you like?


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

We've gotten tarps from OTR truck dealers that last for years. They're pricey, but the quality is excellent and they do keep the hay dry.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

evilamc said:


> Ohh you find the ones from Amazon to be higher quality? Can you possibly link me the one you like?



Here you go : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009Q703K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 sorry for the delay been out in a field operating heavy equip .......


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@evilamc, focus on the good in your life to attract more good to you. Be grateful for the annoying rain, Arizona peops would give a lot for it 

One of those quote things that go round, that I saw one time:

(It's raining and a young couple have their plans ruined)
To old couple sitting on rocking chairs on balcony "*How do stay so calm*"
Old man "_When it wants to rain, I let it_"


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome thanks so much for the link!


----------

